# Lip Balm



## mhmcpherson (Nov 2, 2010)

I just made this and it turned out great--just like Burt's Bees!
2 tsp grated beeswax
5 tb castor oil
1 capsule vitamin e (optional)
7 drops peppermint essential oil
1 tsp honey

Melt beeswax, vitamin e, and castor oil over low heat or double boiler.  Once melted, stir in honey and essential oil.  Pour into containers and allow to cool.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 2, 2010)

Be careful with the honey. Since your lip balm has no emulsifier to mix water soluble honey with your oils/butters, there is a chance that the honey will seep out over time.


----------



## carebear (Nov 2, 2010)

yea, I could never get honey to stay suspended.  but nevertheless it sounds lovely.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 2, 2010)

It does sound terrific.  I'd also leave out the honey, though.  Personally, I don't like sweetened balms cuz I lick it all off and then I just want to go eat CANDY!    

Congrats on the balm!


----------



## agriffin (Nov 3, 2010)

That looks wonderful! 

What about using honey powder?


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 3, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> That looks wonderful!
> 
> What about using honey powder?


I would think that would end up gritty since there is nothing to disperse it with.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 3, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't think it would dissolve in a little bit of the base heated up?  I've never used honey powder at all.  Does it completely dissolve under any circumstances?  Curious.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 3, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try a small amount of honey powder in some melted oil. It will either sink to the bottom or if mixed til the oil is semi solid, it might stay suspended, but there is nothing in a lip balm that would help it to dissolve. Honey powder works for CP soap added to the cooled off lye water.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks, soapbuddy!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 3, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Thanks, soapbuddy!


You're welcome. You can always add a honey, lip safe flavor oil.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 3, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes...good point.  Thanks!


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 3, 2010)

My dad is a beekeeper, and he gave me a ton of beeswax (man that stuff is gross coming straight from the hive!  LOL) and a gallon of honey.  I WAS gunna make lip balm and add some honey, but looks like it'll be more trouble than it's worth.  Glad to read this post!
Um...  gallon of honey?  Biscuits and honey for ALL!!!  haha


----------



## dubnica (Nov 3, 2010)

yuum...I love honey in my tea......
I also have some beeswax taht I bought I don't even know why...I might try this lip balm.  Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## krissy (Nov 3, 2010)

i just recently tried this and used honey. it was ok at first but like carebear said, the honey will seep out over time. it makes a sticky mess and if you let it sit long enough the honey will fill up your lid and when you open the lip balm tube you get a lovely sticky mess...  :cry:


----------



## charlotteda (Nov 7, 2010)

*question*

Forgive me for asking this... I do so out of ignorance as I am more familiar with CP soap than bath and body products.

Why do folks use measurements with lip balm instead of weight ?  I see many recipes for lip balm and they usually use measurements.

I want to try your recipe.. it looks neat !


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 7, 2010)

I always go by weight to get consistent results. Teaspoons and cups are not very accurate.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2010)

I use powdered stevia in lip balms, and yes it does not dissolve fully but also isn't gritty. I don't use very much but there is just a little sweetness.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: question*



			
				charlotteda said:
			
		

> Forgive me for asking this... I do so out of ignorance as I am more familiar with CP soap than bath and body products.
> 
> Why do folks use measurements with lip balm instead of weight ?  I see many recipes for lip balm and they usually use measurements.
> 
> I want to try your recipe.. it looks neat !



Probably because exact-to-the-inth amounts aren't that critical in balms as they are in CP and crafted lotions.


----------



## charlotteda (Nov 14, 2010)

*honey*

by the way..I know that we soapers etc have problems because honey will not disperse readily in our oils.. but as a beekeeper... I am soooo thankful it is water soluble.  I can NOT image how I would manage otherwise..

thanks for the recipe.. its sounds fun !


----------



## lintc (Nov 24, 2010)

I just made a lip balm with 
1 tsp honey
1 tsp melted beeswax
2 tsp olive oil

it turned out lovely and tastes sweet, but I just make it 1/2 an hour ago so I am not sure if the honey will separate or not! How long does it usually take to separate if it is going to?


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 9, 2010)

Can food flavorings be used in lip balm ?


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: question*



			
				charlotteda said:
			
		

> Forgive me for asking this... I do so out of ignorance as I am more familiar with CP soap than bath and body products.
> 
> Why do folks use measurements with lip balm instead of weight ?  I see many recipes for lip balm and they usually use measurements.
> 
> I want to try your recipe.. it looks neat !



I don't think it's specific to lip balm: some recipes are measured, others are weighted, (the more scientific and exact method) but there are a lot of people out there who can't be bothered to weight things and find it easier to measure. There are also tons of recipes out there that just have measurements.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 9, 2010)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Can food flavorings be used in lip balm ?


If they are oil based, yes. If they are water based, then no.


----------

